# Thanks Altbier!



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Altbier, I finally got your gift after days of UPS screwing around with me. Everything looks fantastic and I can’t wait to pop a few corks and give ‘em all a try. I’ll post pics later tonight but just wanted to say MANY MANY THANKS!

For reference, Altbier sent me:

1 Blackberry Wine
1 Strawberry-Blonde
1 Red
1 Godzilla Sarsparilla
1 Spearmint Ale
1 Unidentified Beer

Soon I’ll be happily tipsy.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the hometown smokes.
If unidentified beer: if it has red wax sealing it it is spice beer, if gold wax pumpkin ale, if neither, i have no clue.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Cheers Jeof and good smoking George..


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Gonna smoke one of his cigars tonight. look for a review tomorrow!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> Thanks for the hometown smokes.
> If unidentified beer: if it has red wax sealing it it is spice beer, if gold wax pumpkin ale, if neither, i have no clue.


Pumpkin Ale it is then!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Some of the wine may only be good for watering your plants, the strawberry is a love hate thing aka chick wine. That was one of the last bottles.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> Some of the wine may only be good for watering your plants, the strawberry is a love hate thing aka chick wine. That was one of the last bottles.


Good, 'cuz some of the smokes may only be good for stinking up the place ... so we're even. :r


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Are they custom labels?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Are they custom labels?


That is part of the fun for me, i design the labels in photoshop and have a color laser printer at work I use.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Those beers look absolutely epic!

What is wine?


----------

